# Traveling to shows?



## antoinette75 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a dry yearling, a milking doe and her 2 kids. I don't have a trailer and need a way to transport to fair. We have a minivan that might work but I am not sure if it would work for all of them plus supplies. Could a large dog crate fit a full grow Nubian doe?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The largest size plastic dog crate will work for a Nigerian doe. You should be able to use a minivan. Just take the seats out.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I use the biggest plastic dog crates they make for my Boer wethers. One last year weighed 110 and still fit.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a large sized wire crate that works great for my full sized goats.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

My fully mature boers won't fit but the yearlings do.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If your doe is really tame, then just put down something to protect the carpet in your van like tarps and bedding, and just tie her up so she can't run around but can lay down or turn and look around. 
We've hauled every goat we've ever bought in our SUV, and they did just fine. 
Last spring before we got our trailer, I had to take 5 goats to a health inspection site/tagging site and we just put down the seats, laid down tarp & bedding and once they were over the initial shock of 'OMG what's happening' they absolutely loved the trip. They liked looking around, and even had one that was watching the portable dvd player with my son lol

We have to either replace or fix my SUV, and I told my husband we should get a van for hauling the goats to/from the kids shows lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We use our mini van to travel with our goats  Sometimes we put them in large dog crates and sometimes we don't...


----------

